# Oahu-Quality of Sprint cellular coverage?



## winger (Dec 3, 2007)

How's Sprint coverage throughout the island?  
How about at Marriott's Ko Olina area (where we are going to call home starting next Sunday!) ?


----------



## DEROS (Dec 3, 2007)

winger said:


> How's Sprint coverage throughout the island?
> How about at Marriott's Ko Olina area (where we are going to call home starting next Sunday!) ?



I live in Ohau and have sprint service.  I have never had major dead spots on the island.  Don't misinterpret me, there are some dead spots but not large blocks of area. i.e driving on H3 just before going through the tunnel there are dead spots.  I have been to Ko Olina many times and had no problems picking up a signal from sprint.

Hope this helps,

Deros


----------



## Hoc (Dec 3, 2007)

I never had trouble with Sprint coverage at the Ko'Olina.  There is trouble at our house, as it keeps dropping calls.  That is at the top of a mountain in Aiea, and I've occasionally had dropped calls.  But it is rare that there is no service at all on Oahu.


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks guys. this is a sigh of relief after seeing the most recent consumer reports stating sprint is constantly at the bottom of the reception list across major u.s. cities.

I expect to use sprint a my primary data access method (vs. hotel based internet) so this is a big concern for me.  I mean, what would vacation be without TUG ?!?


----------



## Hoc (Dec 4, 2007)

winger said:


> I expect to use sprint a my primary data access method (vs. hotel based internet) so this is a big concern for me.  I mean, what would vacation be without TUG ?!?



If I recall correctly, there was free wi-fi at the lobby of the Ko'Olina.  I remember having to go downstairs to use the internet, so there was no wi-fi or hard-wired internet in the rooms.  But this was Christmas of 2004 or 2005, so it might have changed since then.


----------



## winger (Dec 4, 2007)

yes I assume there is free wifi in the rooms by now. timberlodge and newport both do, mko can't let those two calif brothers out do themm right?

I normally prefer using my paid svc, i'm a little extra cautious when it comes to free wifi at hotels. I remember once at newport, I had over 900 firewall intrusion attempts in just the first week there, and this was during shoulder (slower) season !


----------



## Kona Lovers (Dec 6, 2007)

We used our Sprint broadband cards last year on Maui, Kauai, Hawaii, and Oahu, all with no problems.  Like you, we prefer the use of our own service rather than the free wifi.  We let our kids use the free stuff for their gaming, which worked fine, but DW and I liked the use of our cards.  Hearing of your experience further convinces us of this preference.

Have a wonderful vacation.

Marty


----------



## winger (Dec 6, 2007)

Kona Lovers said:


> We used our Sprint broadband cards last year on Maui, Kauai, Hawaii, and Oahu, all with no problems.  Like you, we prefer the use of our own service rather than the free wifi.  We let our kids use the free stuff for their gaming, which worked fine, but DW and I liked the use of our cards.  Hearing of your experience further convinces us of this preference.
> 
> Have a wonderful vacation.
> 
> Marty


thanks for the feedback. We are planning on Maui next followed right after with Kauai.  No big island in the near horizons for us, I think Disneyworld is calling :whoopie:


----------

